# Folie mit Inhaltsverzeichnis in Powerpoint



## pglw (3. August 2006)

Hi,

in Powerpoint gibt es doch die Funktion sich eine Folie einfügen zu lassen, die die einzelnen Folien Überschriften angibt, dh. zum Beispiel:

1. Einleitung
2. Hauptteil
       2.1. 
       2.2.
3. Schluß

Dabei kann es ja sein, daß z.B. 3 Folien zum Teil Einleitung gehören. Was ich nun gerne erreichen würde ist, das dann in der obigen Übersichtsfolie rechts steht: 1-3. 

Also wie in einem Inhaltsverzeichnis soll angegeben werden wieviele Folien der einzelne Teil hat. Sprich es soll gezählt werden wieviele Folien den Titel " 1. Einleitung" haben. 

Habt Ihr eine Ahnung wie so was geht?

Beste Grüsse
Simon


----------

